# The Badge — Husband and wife: partners both on the beat and at home



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By John Koopman
The San Francisco Chronicle

SAN FRANCISCO - Two police officers are walking down Leavenworth Street in San Francisco's Tenderloin district when they spot a tall young man popping something in his mouth.










They're only a few feet from him. One officer takes two steps and clamps his hand around the man's throat, pushing his thumb into the tiny muscle behind the man's jawline. His partner grabs the man's arm in one hand and holds on to his jaw with the other.
"Spit it out!" she barks at the man. "Spit it out now!"
The man shakes his head, and the three engage in a violent little dance on the corner of Leavenworth and Turk for a few moments. The officer releases his grip on the man's throat, and the man spits a small white pill onto the sidewalk.
The pill turns out to be a prescription medication that the man, a heroin user, had bought to get a small high. He's wanted in connection with a domestic violence dispute from the day before, and a police van arrives a few minutes later to take him in for booking.
The officers walk back to the Tenderloin Station to complete the paperwork on the bust. Later, they'll drive home together, make dinner and put their kids to bed.
Brian and Irene Michaud are San Francisco cops - and married to each other. This does not make them rare in the department. But they are also partners on the street, and no one knows of another such team in the city.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/patrol-issues/articles/1364230/


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife and I would kill each other if we didn't have the 8 hour break during most days.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Work with my wife on a beat? We'd never get any work done! :blink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

There is a reason I didn't apply for my husbands department. We'd end up having a DOMES at work....haha


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

Mitpo62 said:


> Work with my wife on a beat? We'd never get any work done! :blink:


:L:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I could never see my wife being a cop. She would be like officer Hicks in police academy "stick em up" with her sweet little voice.


----------



## Motor23 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think I could work with the wife. She like's the 8 hr break..Almost more than I do


----------

